# My LED lit planted tank



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

So I finally did it! I decided to replace my t5 HO hagen glo strip (2 x 39watt) and 2 x 12 watt par 38 led bulbs with some Vertex Illumilux LED strips. I chose one 90cm Dolce Rosso which is essentially a warmer tone of white. and one 90cm Marino Bianco (50 / 50 mix of white and royal blue). when the two combine it makes for a very warm light that penetrates far better than my previous setup.

the tank is about 2.5 weeks old at this point 
specs are

tank: 36 x 16 x 20 high hagen tank
filter 1200 gph internal 
rena heater
ceramic CO2 diffuser with 5lb cylinder.

the plant list is dominated by cryptocoryne species to which I have a large affinity. 
c. balansae
c. balansae 'red'
c. parva
c. wenditii tropica
c. petchi
c. lutea 
c. cordata var cordata blassii
c. cordata "green"
c. willisi x lucens 
vallisneria tiger
anubias coffeefolia
anubias nana petite
Crepidomanes auriculatum
weeping moss
ludwigia inclinata
hygro polysperma sunset
echinodorus vesuvius
limnophila sessiliflora
ludwigia repens
lilaeopsis mauritiana
asian water grass

a little too many plants in there, but the plan is / was to remove stems as the crypts grow in.

here are a few pics:

installing the 12mm moutning brackets

















the tank at 12 days old with the old lighting.









and after 









after a trim of the fast growers that are in there temporarily 









shot showing the 2 x 3 watt cree led groupings









one of the female apisstogramma borelli giving me the evil eye









and the tank as of last night 









I'm most excited about these lights ... i cannot wait to see how this tank grows in!

as a side note this fish was sold to me as "junior tetras' i have around 12 of them the males are red in colour while the females are this yellow sheen... any help?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice led set up, I am still weary about putting led on my reef tank partially because of the initial cost. 

How long are you running the led on the tank everyday?


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

10 hours a day. LEDs definitely give a you a high initial cost. but look at the glo t5 setup i have, no bulbs, no freaking on off switch and bulb replacement costs every 6 months or so. in the long run, 1 year plus typically leds are a better deal. and that is taking into account that electricity is cheap here.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice setup, and nice colouring combo with those lights man.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Nice setup, and nice colouring combo with those lights man.


thanks  I'm rather happy with it myself, a vast improvement over the previous lighting


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Where'd you buy Crepidomanes auriculatum from? I've been looking for some for a while now.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

vdub said:


> Where'd you buy Crepidomanes auriculatum from? I've been looking for some for a while now.


I have my sources, there are a few local guys working with it.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> I have my sources, there are a few local guys working with it.


Lol, ok, to the few local guys, I'm looking to buy some. Hook a brother up.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i received 1 tiny plantlet from CRS fan about 6 weeks ago ... literally it was the size of a twonie


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

nice tank, and nice GBRs.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> nice tank, and nice GBRs.


i bought those two females for the lone male i had. he promptly jumped out of the tank the next day. anyone have a stud for them ? 

they lay infertile clutches all the time now


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> i received 1 tiny plantlet from CRS fan about 6 weeks ago ... literally it was the size of a twonie


Message to Stuart: I want one. lol


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

i found led can not turn plants red...but very easy to keep algae free...


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

gouedi said:


> i found led can not turn plants red...but very easy to keep algae free...


 I have lots of red plants in this setup, we shall see ...


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Time for an update here

don't mind the filamentous algae, it sprung up whilst i was away for a week and my tank sitter was not exactly a hobbyist. these photos were taken after a heavy prune to them stem plants and uprooting the majority of the lilaeopsis and planted some glosso. I have added and moved a few plants around to let the aquascape flesh out a little more

FTS









a side view









Cypt. Balansae 'brown'









"junior" tetras these guys are a mystery to me never seen them before and little if any info on them. Any help?


















an unknown species of cory I have been too lazy to ID 









one of the Axelrodi cories









a quick pic of the rainbowfish tank after a heavy pruning









and a sneak peek at a new LED project tank. a rimless 10 gallon for PFR shrimp









one of the shrimps


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Fantastic photos! Im looking forward to more  

How are you finding the LED? Do they provide the right light spectrum for plants?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good, Kevin. How's that C. affinis doing?

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## madcow (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Algae Beater, just wondering what type of light fixture you have on your rainbow fish tank? and where did you buy it? It looks like a light fixture with 2 t5 bulbs from IPU?

Thanks,
Madcow


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

On the rainbowfish tank i have an Aquanova 4 bulb T5 fixture from IPU

and to aid in giving some extra power the the carpet plants up front, i have a single Hagen 39 watt glo fixture


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

a quick little video of the rainbowfish darting about

the Emerald, Bosemani and Red Rainbows are all from IPU


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

an update of sorts. this was take a few days after a decent trimming and moving some plants around / Adding some c. wendti 'Mi Oya' and of course adding the C. affinis given to me by Stuart / CRS Fan

left side view of the 50 gallon 


















FTS



























Update on my 2 10 gallon rimless LED lit shrimp tanks



















Golden Bees


















and the new one with ADA aquasoil (thanks to CRS Fan for the substrate, and well most of the plants in this tank)



















aaaaand the 75 gallon after a removal of the grossly overgrown chain sword carpet


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

mini update, moved some stuff around yadda yadda



























new residents 



















and the shrimp tanks








]


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking very nice, Kevin. 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful. LEDs make so much sense. The technology seems to be making great strides too, so hopefully they will become mainstream and our hobby can soon be easier on power consumption. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

